# Antique tractor auction, Ashton, Ill, Aug 28, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Several antique tractors for auction, some dating back to the 1920's. Here is a link:

http://www.topauctions24-7.com/upl/html_salebill/26849/15_26849.html


----------

